# Would This Catch Your Attention?



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

I made a flyer and pinned it up at the music building of a local university as well as a couple at the community college which I attend. Here is what it looks like, tell me whether it would peak your interest had you noticed it on a corkboard whilst walking to class or to practice.

Violinist looking for like-minded musicians

Influences include:

Malipiero 
Shostakovich
Arvo Part
Gavin Bryers
Clogs
Ned Rorem
George Crumb
Schubert
Bach
Vivaldi
The Mars Volta
The Flying Luttenbachers
Neurosis
Ballaké Sissoko
Mike Pride's From Bacteria to Boys
Aaron Goldberg
The Silk Road Ensemble
Sunn 0)))
Boris
Merzbow
Opeth
Joshua Abrams
Terry Riley
Comus
Grails (Particularly their album "Black Tar Prophesies 1, 2 and 3" )
Sir Richard Bishop
Stockhausen
John Cage
Ravi Shankar
and many more that won't fit on this flyer

IF INTERESTED IN THROWING SOME IDEAS BACK AND FORTH CONCERNING MUSICAL COLLABORATION PLEASE CALL (***)***-****


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

Yes, it would catch my attention. But after that, I would say you appear to have a very broad interest, which is probably a good thing, though it seem a touch misleading to use the words "like-minded" because so many composers are listed, so of course you are likely to find some "like-minded" folks!


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

John Cage, Stockhausen, and _Vivaldi_?

Try posting it in an insane asylum.


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

I would think that this person is very artistic and probably crazy!

And I LOVE that you had Comus in there! Scariest hippie folk band ever!!


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Looks good, hope it works for you. 

I don't think it's wierd that someone is eclectic in their tastes. I am like that, as are a number of other people I know (as well as quite a few on this forum, by the looks of it). Doesn't mean you have to like everything you hear, just be receptive to as much as possible. If you cast your net wide, then you'll inevitably catch more fish, that's how I like to think of it, anyway...


----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> Yes, it would catch my attention. But after that, I would say you appear to have a very broad interest, which is probably a good thing, though it seem a touch misleading to use the words "like-minded" because so many composers are listed, so of course you are likely to find some "like-minded" folks!


Well what I mean by like-minded is open to many different influences and hopefully someone who enjoys a good portion of the music listed, though this isn't a requirement.



Couchie said:


> John Cage, Stockhausen, and _Vivaldi_?
> 
> Try posting it in an insane asylum.


 Yep. I'm either a complete nut case... or I have eclectic taste in music. Could be either one.



Xaltotun said:


> I would think that this person is very artistic and probably crazy!
> 
> And I LOVE that you had Comus in there! Scariest hippie folk band ever!!


Sweet. I don't mind being labeled as either of those things as long as it draws other crazy artistic people haha

Comus is pretty awesome, I found out about them through the Opeth frontman who named (debatably) his best early album after a lyric of theirs.


Sid James said:


> Looks good, hope it works for you.
> 
> I don't think it's wierd that someone is eclectic in their tastes. I am like that, as are a number of other people I know (as well as quite a few on this forum, by the looks of it). Doesn't mean you have to like everything you hear, just be receptive to as much as possible. If you cast your net wide, then you'll inevitably catch more fish, that's how I like to think of it, anyway...


Yeah, I try not to think of music in terms of genre, that way I tend to be open to more "kinds". I just love music.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

I'm sure it'll catch people's attention, but when I think about 'influences' on an artist, I imagine it would typically be a small, select group of individuals whose actual style has influenced your performance/compositional techniques. This may be the case with your list, though it reads more like a long 'my favourite artists' list.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

^ Well the thing is that I make it a point not to be directly influenced by or reflect the music of any specific musicians. I listen to a variety of things, internalize them and let the sound influence me as a musician and a music listener, therefore altering slightly how I see music or ideas for what to do in certain places. 
The product may sound nothing like half of the artists (or more) that I listen to, but their influence is absolutely there.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Polednice said:


> I'm sure it'll catch people's attention, but when I think about 'influences' on an artist, I imagine it would typically be a small, select group of individuals whose actual style has influenced your performance/compositional techniques. This may be the case with your list, though it reads more like a long 'my favourite artists' list.


You make a worthy point, Polednice, conciseness may be the way to go, but member iforgotmypassword will probably see how many responses he gets to this current "advertisement" & then if he needs to adjust it, shortening it may well be a good idea...


----------

